#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مشکل: نشان ندادن کامپیوتر های موجود در شبکه در قسمت Network ویندوز 10

## bbavvaffa

باسلام و درود
این مشکل رو خیلی روش کار کردم ولی جواب نگرفتم
در شبکه های مختلف ( در خانه تست کردم با دو سیستم و محل کار با چند سیستم )
در ویندوز 10 نسخه های مختلف ، در قسمت Networks کامپیوتر های دیگه رو نمی بینیم
اتصال به سیستم ها بر قرار است ، از طریق IP میتونم وصل بشم بشون  ، به فایل ها دسترسی داشته باشم ، ریموت دسکتاپ برقرار کنم و ... تنها مشکل ندیدن سیستم ها در قسمت نتورک هست.
مشکل اصلی اینه باید IP یکی یکی سیستم ها رو برم ببینم و یادداشت کنم که بدونم برای متصل شدن بهشون.
ولی بر عکس قضیه سیستم های کلاینتم ویندوز 7 دارن و تمامی سیستم ها در قسمت نتورک قابل مشاهده هستند.
سری IP در یک رنج هست ، همه Workgroup هستند و تقریبا همه چیز رو چک کردم.
نظرتون چیه؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## 144287928

> باسلام و درود
> این مشکل رو خیلی روش کار کردم ولی جواب نگرفتم
> در شبکه های مختلف ( در خانه تست کردم با دو سیستم و محل کار با چند سیستم )
> در ویندوز 10 نسخه های مختلف ، در قسمت Networks کامپیوتر های دیگه رو نمی بینیم
> اتصال به سیستم ها بر قرار است ، از طریق IP میتونم وصل بشم بشون  ، به فایل ها دسترسی داشته باشم ، ریموت دسکتاپ برقرار کنم و ... تنها مشکل ندیدن سیستم ها در قسمت نتورک هست.
> مشکل اصلی اینه باید IP یکی یکی سیستم ها رو برم ببینم و یادداشت کنم که بدونم برای متصل شدن بهشون.
> ولی بر عکس قضیه سیستم های کلاینتم ویندوز 7 دارن و تمامی سیستم ها در قسمت نتورک قابل مشاهده هستند.
> سری IP در یک رنج هست ، همه Workgroup هستند و تقریبا همه چیز رو چک کردم.
> نظرتون چیه؟


درود 
دوست عزیز مشکل شما مربوط میشه به تنظیمات شبکه ویندوز ۱۰
شما توی ویندوز



دارای محتوای پنهان


 حل میشه

----------

*ajamee*,*bbavvaffa*,*davvvv*,*Farhad.Fix*,*farzad-64*,*Fdh110011*,*flightsazan*,*fordl*,*ghp1348*,*Hoseinfmg*,*mohammadmoa*,*Mrraf*,*parsa-rayane*,*Rasool1529*,*razavi65*,*RAZOR*,*rhatamico*,*vaheme64*,*zahed mdx*,*عارف عارف*,*مرتضی بارمان*

----------


## bbavvaffa

> درود 
> دوست عزیز مشکل شما مربوط میشه به تنظیمات شبکه ویندوز ۱۰
> شما توی ویندوزhidden content may not be quoted حل میشه


سلام
با تغییر در نوع اتصال هم سیستم ها نمایش داده نمیشن توی قسمت نتورک امتحان کردم چند مرتبه قبلا

----------


## 144287928

> سلام
> با تغییر در نوع اتصال هم سیستم ها نمایش داده نمیشن توی قسمت نتورک امتحان کردم چند مرتبه قبلا


درود



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*ajamee*,*bbavvaffa*,*davvvv*,*Farhad.Fix*,*farzad-64*,*flightsazan*,*fordl*,*ghp1348*,*Hoseinfmg*,*mohammadmoa*,*Mrraf*,*Rasool1529*,*razavi65*,*RAZOR*,*rhatamico*,*zahed mdx*,*عارف عارف*,*مرتضی بارمان*

----------


## bbavvaffa

> درود
> hidden content may not be quoted


سلام
نسخه ویندوز 10.0.17763 بیلد 17763
رنج آیپی ها 192.168.1.101 ~ ....
همه  Workgroup
همنام و هم آی پی ندارم!
همه این موارد چک شده قبلا جناب

----------

